# Hydraulic Crane (Toys and Joys)



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Overview*

A couple of mounth ago I started a new T and J project and promised to make a blog of the building process. This time I thought to post only the noteworthy things. I,m building a hydraulic crane (T and J drawing 126) It,s the biggest project till now. Unfortunately there are some mistakes in the drawings and that,s why the next blog entries are about the necessary improvements.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Overview*
> 
> A couple of mounth ago I started a new T and J project and promised to make a blog of the building process. This time I thought to post only the noteworthy things. I,m building a hydraulic crane (T and J drawing 126) It,s the biggest project till now. Unfortunately there are some mistakes in the drawings and that,s why the next blog entries are about the necessary improvements.


G'day Dutchy, 
*Your "work in progress" blogs are always EXCELLENT* so I'm signing up for this early….
Thank you for all the extra time & effort to do the build notes and photos…..


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Overview*
> 
> A couple of mounth ago I started a new T and J project and promised to make a blog of the building process. This time I thought to post only the noteworthy things. I,m building a hydraulic crane (T and J drawing 126) It,s the biggest project till now. Unfortunately there are some mistakes in the drawings and that,s why the next blog entries are about the necessary improvements.


I'm in, and along for the ride also.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Overview*
> 
> A couple of mounth ago I started a new T and J project and promised to make a blog of the building process. This time I thought to post only the noteworthy things. I,m building a hydraulic crane (T and J drawing 126) It,s the biggest project till now. Unfortunately there are some mistakes in the drawings and that,s why the next blog entries are about the necessary improvements.


Looking forward to this. On Woodworking talk there is a poster kenbo who makes toys off T&J plans he is very talented. I have injoyed his posts and have learned a lot from him also. If you haven't been over there you might take a look.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Overview*
> 
> A couple of mounth ago I started a new T and J project and promised to make a blog of the building process. This time I thought to post only the noteworthy things. I,m building a hydraulic crane (T and J drawing 126) It,s the biggest project till now. Unfortunately there are some mistakes in the drawings and that,s why the next blog entries are about the necessary improvements.


Thanks guys.

Bruce can you gif me an URL? I,m curious.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Overview*
> 
> A couple of mounth ago I started a new T and J project and promised to make a blog of the building process. This time I thought to post only the noteworthy things. I,m building a hydraulic crane (T and J drawing 126) It,s the biggest project till now. Unfortunately there are some mistakes in the drawings and that,s why the next blog entries are about the necessary improvements.


Looking forward to this series Jan.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Mistake in drawing 1*

On page 126-4 there is a drawing of a cab, with the text (make L&R). This is wrong. The left and right door aren,t the same. See pictures below how you can solve the problem.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 1*
> 
> On page 126-4 there is a drawing of a cab, with the text (make L&R). This is wrong. The left and right door aren,t the same. See pictures below how you can solve the problem.


Perhaps whoever drew up the plans didn't care if these was a gap? After all, it's JUST a toy!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 1*
> 
> On page 126-4 there is a drawing of a cab, with the text (make L&R). This is wrong. The left and right door aren,t the same. See pictures below how you can solve the problem.


Joeinga.

I know that T and J is making a new improved plan. But till now we toy makers have to do it with errors in the plan, and believe me such errors are extremely annoying and sometimes you see them when is,t to late.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 1*
> 
> On page 126-4 there is a drawing of a cab, with the text (make L&R). This is wrong. The left and right door aren,t the same. See pictures below how you can solve the problem.


Many have a tendency to believe everything in print Jan, but you are obviously too smart to blindly trust plans no matter how professionally prepared they are.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Mistake in drawing 2*

I Have to admit that my english is bad but also fractional measurement is hard for me to do. So I hope my calculations in the below picture are correct










*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 2*
> 
> I Have to admit that my english is bad but also fractional measurement is hard for me to do. So I hope my calculations in the below picture are correct
> 
> ...


I picked up an inexpensive digital caliper that reads in fractions, decimal and metric. It makes it easy to convert just put in the the fraction then push the button to the reading type you want. sure beat the hell out of a pencil and paper or finding a calculator.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 2*
> 
> I Have to admit that my english is bad but also fractional measurement is hard for me to do. So I hope my calculations in the below picture are correct
> 
> ...


My solution to the fractional/mm problem:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 2*
> 
> I Have to admit that my english is bad but also fractional measurement is hard for me to do. So I hope my calculations in the below picture are correct
> 
> ...


Both good. Some of my tools have the conversions printed on the back of them.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Mistake in drawing 3*

In the drawing the side trim panel below the left side door isn,t mentioned.



















*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 3*
> 
> In the drawing the side trim panel below the left side door isn,t mentioned.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe I was wrong. I thought the first mistake you pointed out was perhaps a minor error, but if you're finding this many mistakes, this early into the build, it looks like poor workmanship on whoever did the layout.

Just think how many folks will just start measuring and cutting straight away from the plans. You need to be vigilant in finding these errors, or there will be more than a few of these toys that dont come out as nice as they should. Good for you. Yours ALWAYS come out very nice!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 3*
> 
> In the drawing the side trim panel below the left side door isn,t mentioned.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joeinga.

For more information and other have a look at:
http://toysandjoys.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3552


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Kerf making*

In the doors there are small 1/16" kerfs added . To achieve this I considered to make the door in layers but eventually I bought a Pheil cutting knife from 1/32" (1 mm) and curved it into the wood. Maybe 1/16 would have be a better width. Please let me know. There are also 1/16" (2mm) cutting knives. Benefit of this knives is that the knive widht almost automatic will be the kerf width. You may not believe me but in real it looks better than on the picture.














































*Thanks for watching!*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Kerf making*
> 
> In the doors there are small 1/16" kerfs added . To achieve this I considered to make the door in layers but eventually I bought a Pheil cutting knife from 1/32" (1 mm) and curved it into the wood. Maybe 1/16 would have be a better width. Please let me know. There are also 1/16" (2mm) cutting knives. Benefit of this knives is that the knive widht almost automatic will be the kerf width. You may not believe me but in real it looks better than on the picture.
> 
> ...


I do believe you and I sometimes do the same myself to make small grooves with small veining tools. this on groove around the door looks very good.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Kerf making*
> 
> In the doors there are small 1/16" kerfs added . To achieve this I considered to make the door in layers but eventually I bought a Pheil cutting knife from 1/32" (1 mm) and curved it into the wood. Maybe 1/16 would have be a better width. Please let me know. There are also 1/16" (2mm) cutting knives. Benefit of this knives is that the knive widht almost automatic will be the kerf width. You may not believe me but in real it looks better than on the picture.
> 
> ...


Small details like that groove, will really make a difference in the final look of this.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Kerf making*
> 
> In the doors there are small 1/16" kerfs added . To achieve this I considered to make the door in layers but eventually I bought a Pheil cutting knife from 1/32" (1 mm) and curved it into the wood. Maybe 1/16 would have be a better width. Please let me know. There are also 1/16" (2mm) cutting knives. Benefit of this knives is that the knive widht almost automatic will be the kerf width. You may not believe me but in real it looks better than on the picture.
> 
> ...


I agree with Joe and Mike, this groove will really make the finished product lok even better. It's in the details. Part of the enjoyment of woodworking is the problem solving aspect and, as usual, you are right on top the situation. Well, done!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Kerf making*
> 
> In the doors there are small 1/16" kerfs added . To achieve this I considered to make the door in layers but eventually I bought a Pheil cutting knife from 1/32" (1 mm) and curved it into the wood. Maybe 1/16 would have be a better width. Please let me know. There are also 1/16" (2mm) cutting knives. Benefit of this knives is that the knive widht almost automatic will be the kerf width. You may not believe me but in real it looks better than on the picture.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, Joe and Ron.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Crane boom*

According the plan the boom of the crane is equipped with spacers. But when the humidity change also the fitting will change. Therefore I made (wooden) springs. The boom is made out of ash. And ash is great for making a compression spring.






















































































































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Crane boom*
> 
> According the plan the boom of the crane is equipped with spacers. But when the humidity change also the fitting will change. Therefore I made (wooden) springs. The boom is made out of ash. And ash is great for making a compression spring.
> 
> ...


**Your WORK IN PROGRESS photos* *Dutchy are superb*,* thank you….


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Crane boom*
> 
> According the plan the boom of the crane is equipped with spacers. But when the humidity change also the fitting will change. Therefore I made (wooden) springs. The boom is made out of ash. And ash is great for making a compression spring.
> 
> ...


Looking good so far. I an sure the final product will look great.


----------



## jimbolyy (Aug 19, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Crane boom*
> 
> According the plan the boom of the crane is equipped with spacers. But when the humidity change also the fitting will change. Therefore I made (wooden) springs. The boom is made out of ash. And ash is great for making a compression spring.
> 
> ...


Love the way you work


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Crane boom*
> 
> According the plan the boom of the crane is equipped with spacers. But when the humidity change also the fitting will change. Therefore I made (wooden) springs. The boom is made out of ash. And ash is great for making a compression spring.
> 
> ...


Great work Jan and I learned a lot from your clear explanations and accompanying photos.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Crane boom*
> 
> According the plan the boom of the crane is equipped with spacers. But when the humidity change also the fitting will change. Therefore I made (wooden) springs. The boom is made out of ash. And ash is great for making a compression spring.
> 
> ...


Good thinking. Those springs will take up any slack in the sleeves nicely. 
Someone could also make a camera tripod using these as adjustable legs.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Crane boom*
> 
> According the plan the boom of the crane is equipped with spacers. But when the humidity change also the fitting will change. Therefore I made (wooden) springs. The boom is made out of ash. And ash is great for making a compression spring.
> 
> ...


Your spring idea is a very clever and simply solution.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Crane boom*
> 
> According the plan the boom of the crane is equipped with spacers. But when the humidity change also the fitting will change. Therefore I made (wooden) springs. The boom is made out of ash. And ash is great for making a compression spring.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for responce!


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Crane boom*
> 
> According the plan the boom of the crane is equipped with spacers. But when the humidity change also the fitting will change. Therefore I made (wooden) springs. The boom is made out of ash. And ash is great for making a compression spring.
> 
> ...


You are truly a great On-The-Fly engineer Dutchy! Great work and blog as always.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hydraulic cylinder*

Last week I made two hydraulic cylinders. The cylinders should be able to hold the crane boom in position. Therefor I additional made a "clamping" ring from ash. First I tried to do this with a rubber ring but finally I prefered wood.

(I,m making two cranes at the same time, that's why sometimes you she two cylinders)

Below you can see how it was done.

















































































































































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic cylinder*
> 
> Last week I made two hydraulic cylinders. The cylinders should be able to hold the crane boom in position. Therefor I additional made a "clamping" ring from ash. First I tried to do this with a rubber ring but finally I prefered wood.
> 
> ...


Very nicely done Dutchy…..


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic cylinder*
> 
> Last week I made two hydraulic cylinders. The cylinders should be able to hold the crane boom in position. Therefor I additional made a "clamping" ring from ash. First I tried to do this with a rubber ring but finally I prefered wood.
> 
> ...


looking good Dutchy!


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic cylinder*
> 
> Last week I made two hydraulic cylinders. The cylinders should be able to hold the crane boom in position. Therefor I additional made a "clamping" ring from ash. First I tried to do this with a rubber ring but finally I prefered wood.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is lot of precise work Dutchy. It will be an amazing crane when completed. Well done.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Hydraulic cylinder*
> 
> Last week I made two hydraulic cylinders. The cylinders should be able to hold the crane boom in position. Therefor I additional made a "clamping" ring from ash. First I tried to do this with a rubber ring but finally I prefered wood.
> 
> ...


I love all the details Jan. It is my thought that while we enjoy seeing the final products that it is even more interesting to see the details of construction. Great blog and it's great to learn some new techniques too.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*

Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.






















































































































*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*
> 
> Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised at the number of mistakes you find in these plans. Dont they use PROOF-READERS ???

Looking forward to the finished piece


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*
> 
> Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Nice recovery! As a friend once said "If I can build it, I can fix it"


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*
> 
> Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Very annoying when this happens but you recovered well but you better check the rest of the plan .

Klaus


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*
> 
> Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


accidents don't deter good woodworkers Jan and sometimes it's even fun to be challenged by mishaps like this. You did a great fix and no one will ever know that the parts were damaged (except yourself and about 80,000 Lumberjock members.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*
> 
> Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Nice save … resale … whatever! The final results are what counts and fixing mistakes, others or your own, make a woodworker a woodworker!

*Joe in GA*,
Mistakes in woodworking plans, who would have known?
My wife is an avid reader on her Nook and you would be surprised how many grammatically incorrect and mispellings she finds.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*
> 
> Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Thanks all for response

*Joe* I,m also surprised at the number of mistakes. Normally the plans from T and J are 100%.

*Steve* the recovery went well, but believe me before trying I wasn,t surely if it would go.

*Klaus* I have checked the plans many times, but this mistake was hard to discover before mounting.

Yes *Mike* it was a challenge but I didn,t have fun. So many mistakes isn,t normal in T and J plans.

*Oldnovice* your wife also will find a lot of mi*ss*pelings in my LJ contributions, but hopefully she can forgive me. I can understand Friesian, Dutch, German and English, but speaking and writing all correct is to much for me. And it is more than 40 years ago I went to school.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*
> 
> Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.
> 
> ...





> Thanks all for response
> 
> *Joe* I,m also surprised at the number of mistakes. Normally the plans from T and J are 100%.
> 
> ...


Well Dutchy, It goes to show that a master craftsman is worth his weight in gold, and you sir have proved that in spades many times over, not just with this troublesome built….

THANK YOU for all the time & effort to do the photos & notes especially show the "HOW TO" on the fix, very much appreciated…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*
> 
> Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


*Dutchy*, du kanst Deutch?
Ich auch!

But my first language has been English since 1952 when I arrived in America!


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*
> 
> Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Although I have bought T&J plans I usually [well actually never] follow them exactly. I have found other querks in them too. Today I do most of my builds from research, pictures, measurements and from my head…..that's the scarey part
Overall I think they are great for the fledgling model builder and good inspiration to the rest of us. *Maybe I am just a rebel.*


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Mistake in drawing 5. Rear cabin.*
> 
> Another mistake in in the drawing plans. On the plan drawings (three times, different drawings) the rear cabin is drawed on the wrong position. This means that the boom can,t turn the total 360 degrees. I had to do some *annoying demolition* work. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


I also made a couple of T and J plans Doug. Normally they are great and I like to work with it! This time however there are mistakes in the plan which aren't may occur..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Threaded shaft*

Below pictures from the threaded shaft. Maybe, when you like it, I will make a blog about how it's made.



















*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft*
> 
> Below pictures from the threaded shaft. Maybe, when you like it, I will make a blog about how it's made.
> 
> ...


I have an idea of how you did it and it would be interesting to see how you did it .

Klaus


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft*
> 
> Below pictures from the threaded shaft. Maybe, when you like it, I will make a blog about how it's made.
> 
> ...


*Very good idea sir….well done!!*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft*
> 
> Below pictures from the threaded shaft. Maybe, when you like it, I will make a blog about how it's made.
> 
> ...


Well done Jan. I'm not surprised that you were able to this after seeing your other work.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft*
> 
> Below pictures from the threaded shaft. Maybe, when you like it, I will make a blog about how it's made.
> 
> ...





> **Very good indeed sir….well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft*
> 
> Below pictures from the threaded shaft. Maybe, when you like it, I will make a blog about how it's made.
> 
> ...


Super cool, Dutchy


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft*
> 
> Below pictures from the threaded shaft. Maybe, when you like it, I will make a blog about how it's made.
> 
> ...


Cool!!!
Just out standing.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Threaded shaft explained*

Yesterday I posted pictures (first two) from the threaded shaft. In this blog you can see how it's made.































































































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft explained*
> 
> Yesterday I posted pictures (first two) from the threaded shaft. In this blog you can see how it's made.
> 
> ...


Love the solution, good eye at the garden shop to see the use in the tube! the crane is a labor of love! enjoyed the post, thanks


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft explained*
> 
> Yesterday I posted pictures (first two) from the threaded shaft. In this blog you can see how it's made.
> 
> ...


That is a great solution and the kind I like to look for when out shopping it is just amazing what can be used and made to work .
I just pulled apart a deodorant stick and inside there is a threaded shaft with a fairly coarse that I think could be made to work .
Thanks 
Klaus


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft explained*
> 
> Yesterday I posted pictures (first two) from the threaded shaft. In this blog you can see how it's made.
> 
> ...


Now that's thinking outside the square…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft explained*
> 
> Yesterday I posted pictures (first two) from the threaded shaft. In this blog you can see how it's made.
> 
> ...


Brilliant solution Jan. Not having your creativity I would have mounted it on my lathe and used the same basic method I use to cut rope twists and such. That is; by marking out the pitch and path of the threads, cutting to depth with a handsaw and then hand chiseling out between the saw cuts. That is one of things I love about woodworking, there are many ways to get the same results.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft explained*
> 
> Yesterday I posted pictures (first two) from the threaded shaft. In this blog you can see how it's made.
> 
> ...


I probably would have had a handsaw and a rasp out, tried about 3 times, failing at every attempt, and finally just saying "Aw the hell with hit. I'll just GLUE that dang thing in!"

But *YOUR *solution is …
.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft explained*
> 
> Yesterday I posted pictures (first two) from the threaded shaft. In this blog you can see how it's made.
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Threaded shaft explained*
> 
> Yesterday I posted pictures (first two) from the threaded shaft. In this blog you can see how it's made.
> 
> ...


One more time So Cool!!
May just have to do this just to say I have. LOL


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Finishing*

It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.



















I hope that at the end of this week I can post it as a project.

*Thanks for watching*


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


Everything is looking good.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


These are so nice. I'm looking forward to seeing it when it is completed.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


awaiting the grand finale! looking good!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


Nice that you responded. Thanks


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


I will wait for the weekend but it looks good so far .

Klaus


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dutchy for all the time and effort to bring this project alive with top photos, brilliant build notes and a "know-how" that overcomes all issues….


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


You have the patience of a saint. If I was working from plans that I had to check every little thing they said … I'd go nuts and give up way too soon.

Looking forward to the finale'


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bruce, Charles, Jim, Klaus, Crowie and Joe,.

Joe believe me I absolutely don,t have the patience of a saint. But bilidng this projects gives me calmness.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, you're almost done and they are really looking quite good. What wood did you use for the beds and is it a single piece? I will be a bit sad to see you finish these. Hope you have something else planned.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


Hello Ron. The used woods you will hear later. Two pieces and yes something else is planned.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


Can't wait!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


I understand Mike. Therefor I posted it. Look at: Crane


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> It was a beautiful and sunny day, and that came out well. I was ready with the small parts and also the glue work was done and in the backyard I could start with the varnish work.
> 
> ...


A fantastic blog Dutchy.


----------

